# WANTED: Super-DMZ Rx Product Testers



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2010)

I am looking for a few product testers/loggers for Super-DMZ Rx, if you are interested please answer the following questions, post them here don't send me a PM!

*SEE HERE:*
Super-DMZ Rx??? Pro-Hormone (Superdrol Dymethazine)

*Requirements:*
MUST be at least 21 years of age and residing in the USA.
MUST understand the possible side effects of using a pro-hormone.
MUST be willing to have PCT (post cycle therapy) ready to use at end of  cycle (we do not provide).
MUST keep a log/journal on this board updated daily!

Product testers will be provided with 1 FREE bottle of Super-DMZ Rx.

*Please answer:*
Age:
Weight:
Height:
Years Training:
Estimated Body Fat %:
Your Goal in regards to Bodybuilding:
Current supplements you're using:
Why you would be a good candidate:
Knowledge and/or pro-hormone experience:

PLEASE RESPOND IN THIS THREAD!

Thanks!


----------



## Life (Aug 14, 2010)

Age: 23
Weight: 187
Height: 6'
Years Training: 4
Estimated Body Fat %: 11-12
Your Goal in regards to Bodybuilding: I started initially to get my knees in shape (Dislocated one playing football). I've continued because of all of the positive effects (Health, weight loss, general well being, the ability to fall asleep at night!). My end goal would be to show at least once.
Current supplements you're using: Animal Pak, Fish Oil, Creatine (Magna and HCL), Beta Alanine, 1-3 DiMethyl, Glycergrow (Sometimes),  100% Whey Iso, 50% Milk Iso + 35% Egg White + 15% Whey Iso, NAC, AAKG 2:1, BCAA's  [Although I'm currently cycling off everything but the protein, pak and oil]
Why you would be a good candidate: I believe I would be a good candidate because I'm dedicated to getting a better body. I've lost over 100lbs since I started (Was at 298) and I'm not done yet! Having never used pro-hormones I believe my body will respond well to them and show what the average person can expect having gone from never taking them. 
Knowledge and/or pro-hormone experience: My knowledge on pro-hormones is very limited. I actually never considered them because of adverse side effects associated with them. But after doing some research upon getting the newsletter for Super-DMZ I would like to learn more and try them while I'm massing this winter. Of course I've never posted on here so I doubt my chances but I'll probably end up getting some regardless


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 14, 2010)

I just started up Superdrol and Dbol last week, I could discontinue those if you would want me to log this. I am already running a log on here in the Genxxl section.

Age:25
Weight:210
Height:6'1"
Years Training:4+
Estimated Body Fat %:12%
Your Goal in regards to Bodybuilding:Bulking right now
Current supplements you're using: Staples(multi-fishoil-vit-c etc) Testosterone and Deca
Why you would be a good candidate: Cause Im already running a log on here, so I might as well log this here also. 
Knowledge and/or pro-hormone experience: I have used Superdrol, Halodrol, and epistane

Here is a link to my current log http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/genxxl-gear/112608-tim1985s-cycle-journal.html


----------



## Bilal123 (Aug 14, 2010)

Age: 24
Weight: 205 lbs
Height: 6'1"
Years Training: 3+
Estimated Body Fat %: 11%ish
Your Goal in regards to Bodybuilding: Bulking up a bit more. I was about 165 lbs when I was running track and I just up and decided to switch diciplines. I put on muscle pretty fast... it encouraged me to go harder... now I'm at 205 lbs. I'm trying to get to a solid 230 lbs and I'll be g2g.
Current supplements you're using: Whey and casein protein, creatine mono, glutamine, and some multis
Why you would be a good candidate: I already have a strong work ethic and the results have been coming along quite fine. I was already planning on logging my progress with some other PHs, but that's on hold rt now until about Sep 10-13 because I'm fasting for Ramadan. The combination I've been doing of weights and calisthenic exercises has been yielding some very good results... as a matter of fact, my boss just talked to me about how much I was bulking up today because he thinks I'm on gear (not yet, lol).
Knowledge and/or pro-hormone experience: I bought the LG Sciences Trifescta stack, but I had to discontinue it because I would not have been able to complete the entire cycle because of fasting (this was about 3 weeks ago). I was only about a week into it when I realized that.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 14, 2010)

*Requirements:*
[X] MUST be at least 21 years of age and residing in the USA.
[X] MUST understand the possible side effects of using a pro-hormone.
[X] MUST be willing to have PCT (post cycle therapy) ready to use at end of  cycle (we do not provide).
[X] MUST keep a log/journal on this board updated daily!

*Age:* I'll be 48 on August 21st. 
*Weight:* 177.1 lbs. this a.m.
*Height:* 6'1"
*Years Training:* First touched a vinyl and concrete weight set at age 15. It's been hit or miss/off and on since then. I've never been far from the gym. Have had a journal on IronMag since March 8, 2010. Was 202.2 lbs. back then.
*Estimated Body Fat %:* Had it checked at the local Gold's. Was 16% according to their hand-held gizmo.
*Your Goal in regards to Bodybuilding:* What else? _Muscle! _
*Current supplements you're using:* A number of *IronMagLabs* supplements including


Green Tea
Anabolic Matrix
Lean Fuel
Tribulus
Flex Rx
I'm also taking Species Nutrition's Isolyze, Fiberlyze, Macadamia Nut Oil, and Omegalyze. And Kre-Alkalyn, L-Glutamine, Gaspari's SuperPump250 pre workout, and (hold onto your hat) beta alanine! 
*Why you would be a good candidate:* Well, I'm an older version of all of you, for one.  As an average joe, it might be interesting to see how I respond to this product. And I've run a reviewer journal for Gaspari Nutrition a few years back, as well. *curt_james' Gaspari Nutrition SuperPump250 LEMON BURST Reviewer Journal! - Bodybuilding.com Forums*
*Knowledge and/or pro-hormone experience:* Previously I purchased several bottles of 1-ANDRO Rx???. 













I'll throw this recent vid in here, too. Laughter is a good thing! 






YouTube Video


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 15, 2010)

Age:22
weight: 204
height: 5'10
years training: 10
BF% : 11
Goal: I want to take my body to the next level
Current supps:Whey, Creatine and ossasionally Superpump.
Why I'm a good candidate: I started training at the age of 12. That gives me already 10 years that I have been consistenly training. Since the very first day I started, I have been hooked. It has since become an integral part of my life.
PH experience: I just ended my very first cycle ever using 1- Andro RX with less than stellar results. I am hoping this product will give me real results and help me reach the next level.


----------



## superted (Aug 15, 2010)

App In tomorrow


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 15, 2010)

Age:25
Weight:174Lbs
Height:5' 10"
Years Training: just over one
Estimated Body Fat %:17-18
Your Goal in regards to Bodybuilding:break 190Lbs, then cut down to 13-14% bf
Current supplements you're using:whey protien
Why you would be a good candidate:i already log everything from the gym, so i know i can do that. 1 andro rx actually worked very well for me(about 3-4 months ago). I go to the gym 4 days a week and i am religous about it.
Knowledge and/or pro-hormone experience: only one i have used in the past was 1 andro rx, so i would like to reasearch just a bit more to know what exactly i will need to take after the cycle.


----------



## superted (Aug 15, 2010)

Super-DMZ Rx™ Pro-Hormone (Superdrol Dymethazine)





Age: 42
Weight: 225
Height: 6
Years Training: a lot
Estimated Body Fat %: 12%
Your Goal in regards to Bodybuilding: 500lb bench press @ 12% bf or less im at 450
Current supplements you're using: listed below
Why you would be a good candidate: below
Knowledge and/or pro-hormone experience: M1t, tren, epi, dbol,tbol, abombs

*Current Cycle*

Day 124
Proviron 50mg ED capped my own
Test E 250mg EW  Axio
Test Undeconate 500mg/ml EW Axio Sponsored Log
EQ 300mg EW     Endosyn
Anavar 95mg ED   Capped my own
Tren E 300mg EW   Axio

*Diet.* (expressed in grams)
4300 clean calories
60% protein
20% carbs
20% fat
Mostly fish oil CLA Omega 3 eggs and MCT oil (triglycerides)

Ghenerate IGH1 Sponsored Log
Animal Stak
Animal PAK
Isopure
waxymaize Post WO carbs
Isopure Mass
Muscle Marinade Sponsored Log
Creapure
Fish oil YES 10G DAILY
CLA 8g
NAC
Himalaya Liver care
Taurine
hawthorn berry extract
Coq Q-10
Purple Wraath
MCT Oil
NO Infuse
Slin

Well firstly ive got a log running here already
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/genxxl-gear/112543-gen-x-log-pictures.html

Secondly  i am currrently shopping for a Superdrone clone its the oral i have  chosen to close out my current cycle. Looking for one last blast and as  im logging here already might as well log Super-DMZ Rx™ Pro-Hormone (Superdrol Dymethazine)  instead of different clone also this *log is up and running over at AM  and ill be able to give you guys a great plug over there* as it is a  legal sup and i have a large following, *current log there over 16,000  views*
Why me?

Well  i train like an animal and ive made some excellent progress and like i  said Superdrol is being added to my stack one way or another.

Ill   post's daily, I run detailed logs  and my work ethic will really test  the abilities of this product. I also has a pretty big following due to  the reasons I mentioned above and because, check out my log and you will  see what I mean with lots of progress pictures.

Last log

Operation "Get Swole" takes an assist with GHenerate & I-GH-1 - Anabolicminds.com
10,000 views

Current log

Operation "Get Swole" my 1st inj no BS log all are welcome - Anabolicminds.com
15,000 views

*Little nutritional video i prepared special for my bothers in iron
Hope you have a strong stomache 
 *





YouTube Video











*Be responsible for taking me to the next level 500lb bench press*

Lets kick some arse with Super-DMZ Rx™ Pro-Hormone (Superdrol Dymethazine)






Thank you for your consideration


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 15, 2010)

i take that back on my body fat, i had my gym measure me this morning, they say im at 15% body fat


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice, thanks for all the interest, please keep them coming I am wanting around *5 testers.*


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 15, 2010)

interesting group of people applying. good luck to those who get to run it.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 15, 2010)

That stinks, Im only 20.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 15, 2010)

superted said:


> Super-DMZ Rx??? Pro-Hormone (Superdrol Dymethazine)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great to see another _old head_ applying!

And that video *never *ceases to amaze!


----------



## circa58 (Aug 16, 2010)

Please answer:
Age: 52
Weight:190
Height: 5'-11"
Years Training:27
Estimated Body Fat %:12?
Your Goal in regards to Bodybuilding:Single digit fat level and proportional muscle growth, not extremely interested in size or how much weight i move.
Current supplements you're using: Creatine Jack3d, ZMA, AndroRX
Why you would be a good candidate: I weigh my food, monitor my intake
Knowledge and/or pro-hormone experience: Experienced with anabolics in the 80's, oral and inj., 

Which PCT do you recommend?
What kind of data are you looking for, strength increase numbers, weight increase numbers etc?


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 16, 2010)

obv. for legal reasons he has to recomend legal otc sups.

me, I would say get at a minimum, a serm and add in w/e test booster you prefer. I like one of the following, bridge, animal stak2, sustain alpha.

my ai of choice is 6-bromo, but i've heard good things about topical formestane, just havn't tried it yet.


----------



## superted (Aug 16, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> obv. for legal reasons he has to recomend legal otc sups.
> 
> me, I would say get at a minimum, a serm and add in w/e test booster you prefer. I like one of the following, bridge, animal stak2, sustain alpha.
> 
> my ai of choice is 6-bromo, but i've heard good things about topical formestane, just havn't tried it yet.



Thats def a solid PCT def a SERM

formestane works great and u can buy it in bulk powder and make ur own transdermal with emu oil


----------



## Kleen (Aug 17, 2010)

*Subliminal Message... PICK ME!!!! PICK ME!!!! Too obvious???*

*Requirements:
*MUST be at least 21 years of age and residing in the USA.
MUST understand the possible side effects of using a pro-hormone.
MUST be willing to have PCT (post cycle therapy) ready to use at end of cycle (we do not provide).
MUST keep a log/journal on this board updated daily!

*I meet all of the requirements!!!*

Product testers will be provided with 1 FREE bottle of Super-DMZ Rx.

*Please answer:*
Age:37
Weight:195
Height:5'8
Years Training:Since I was 12 with a little downtime so lets say 20+ years training.
Estimated Body Fat %: 9-10
Your Goal in regards to Bodybuilding: I have competed in one show already, and I am moving up to an untested federation. Due to this I need to put on about 10-15 lbs of new muscle this year before trying to compete with the big boys. 
Current supplements you're using: I just finished a run with the Natabolic Stack, and was abut to start an H-Drol run but will put that on the back burner for the opportunity to run this. 
Why you would be a good candidate: I am intelligent, and can articulate my thoughts in an informative and entertaining manner. I can go from teacher to class clown in nano-seconds which makes for good fun. I know my nutrition and other factors and have a good handle on them. There won't be any junk weight or excess water due to poor eating. Nobody wants to see a guy just get sloppy to be able to say he gained X amount of pounds. 

On top of those reasons...
People just like me...  

I have run many logs on other boards and have a good readership where I post regularly. I won't link here just so I know I am not stepping on any toes but can provide links if helpful. My receptors are fresh, not attenuated from having been over exposed to repeated cycles. My bodyfat is low enough that you could easily see any difference in mass. 
Knowledge and/or pro-hormone experience: I have done alot of reading on the topic and have used Epistane and Furazadrol 3 years ago. I was already looking into Dymethazine as well and like what I know about the compound. Basically only slightly weaker than SDrol but with a lot less sides from what I have read. That sounds right up my alley.


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hell yes!! Kleen gets my vote!!! Good dude right here!


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2010)

Kleen said:


> *Requirements:
> *MUST be at least 21 years of age and residing in the USA.
> MUST understand the possible side effects of using a pro-hormone.
> MUST be willing to have PCT (post cycle therapy) ready to use at end of cycle (we do not provide).
> ...



Look who showed up from AM.  Whats wrong, getting tired of running placebo logs.


----------



## superted (Aug 17, 2010)

I





Kleen said:


> *Requirements:
> *MUST be at least 21 years of age and residing in the USA.
> MUST understand the possible side effects of using a pro-hormone.
> MUST be willing to have PCT (post cycle therapy) ready to use at end of cycle (we do not provide).
> ...



Glad to see you here man

And nice solid post, yes Kleen would make a fine candidate and with a strong following. 

I'm organizing a mass exodus from AM


----------



## Kleen (Aug 17, 2010)

superted said:


> I
> 
> Glad to see you here man
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Ed, and thanks for the heads up about this board. Looks as kick ass as you said it was so far.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 17, 2010)

(i am no judge) But Kleens ap does look pretty good. Only thing that I'd be concerned about is his lack of expeirence with oral methylated steroids. dimethazine isn't anything like superdrol, or epistane. I personally dont think dimethazine is a compound for one's first cycle, or for someone with little cycle expeirence. 

but my opinion doesn't mean shit, it's prince's that matters. lol.

If you do run it, & you have any questions, feel free to pm me bro.
----------------------------

I'm from am. I stick in the anabolics section. 98% of my post are there. 1% in the review, 1% in the sup section. lol.

but lately it is turning into another bb.com. Still alot of knowledable guys I like to shoot the shit with about aas though.

Im liking this forum more and more, and thinking of making it my home forum. (besides ntbm)


----------



## superted (Aug 17, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> (i am no judge) But Kleens ap does look pretty good. Only thing that I'd be concerned about is his lack of expeirence with oral methylated steroids. dimethazine isn't anything like superdrol, or epistane. I personally dont think dimethazine is a compound for one's first cycle, or for someone with little cycle expeirence.
> 
> but my opinion doesn't mean shit, it's prince's that matters. lol.
> 
> ...



Agreed on the AM statement Fuckers, one wrong word and they ban you, its just not worth building up all that credibility just to get shot down by some dick moderator with hair trigger finger. 

Ive known Kleen for some time and certainly not worried about his lack of knowlege, is like to bet he can stand his ground with the best here, as I'm sure as AM guy urself he has a large flowing and an incredible support group and his work ethic is next to none. 

I believe they want 5 + loggers so getting the exposure either he or I cud get them at AM  for their new product would be of enormous benefit. 

Oh did I say I want to log this as well


----------



## Kleen (Aug 18, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> Hell yes!! Kleen gets my vote!!! Good dude right here!


Thanks Tim!


bigmoe65 said:


> Look who showed up from AM.  Whats wrong, getting tired of running placebo logs.


Whaddaya know Moe! Long time. Not tired of running "placebo" logs. I made some decent gains on those products, but tired of only making decent gains. 


jbryand101b said:


> (i am no judge) But Kleens ap does look pretty good. Only thing that I'd be concerned about is his lack of expeirence with oral methylated steroids. dimethazine isn't anything like superdrol, or epistane. I personally dont think dimethazine is a compound for one's first cycle, or for someone with little cycle expeirence.
> 
> but my opinion doesn't mean shit, it's prince's that matters. lol.
> 
> ...


First I have to address the comment that this is nothing like Superdrol, now I am not in anyway capable of making the assessment of if it is like it or not. I can only go on my reading and what others have told me when it comes to the comparison. Here is one of the Profiles for Dimethazine 

"Dimethazine is actually two steroid molecules bound together by a nitrogen atom. Upon ingestion, stomach acid separates the two steroid molecules that closely resemble methyldrostanolone (Superdrol).

Although dimethazine appears very similar to methyldrostanolone, the presence of a nitrogen at the 3rd position appears to increase its androgenic potency relative to its anabolic potency (210/95 compared to 400/20 for methyldrostanolone). Therefore, dimethazine could be considered a slightly weaker form of methyldrostanolone, but perhaps less likely to cause gyno related issues because of its higher relative androgenic value (and ability to antagonize estrogenic effects).

Otherwise, all side-effects and benefits could be considered relatively the same as methyldrostanolone. Liver toxicity and its associated side-effects of general sickness should still be expected, especially if the liver becomes compromised. Using a liver protecting supplement prior to and during a cycle of Dimethazine would be very important.

The quick gains in size and strength will likely be accompanied by increases in intense back pumps, high blood pressure, shortness of breath and oily skin. Vascularity would also be expected to improve with this compound due to the increase in extra-cellar water and possible decrease in subcutaneous water weight.

Because this compound is a 17aa oral, it is not recommended to be stacked with other 17aa oral steroids."

Another comparison from a different site has this to say about the compound.

"Superdrol vs Dymethazine

Dymethazine is nearly identical to Superdrol, except it’s two (as opposed to one) superdrol molecules attached to each other, now based on this you may be thinking that Dzine is twice as powerful as Superdrol, this is not the case. Your bodies stomach acid separates these two molecules prior to absorption, so it becomes a single molecule just with two potential pathways, despite this difference Superdrol remains the more powerful compound.

The one advantage that Dymethazine has over Superdrol is the less likelihood of side effects or in the event of side effects being present they’re typically more manageable with dZine/dymethazine. Don’t take this as it being side-effect free, Dymethazine is an incredibly potent compound and carries the same risks as any other powerful anabolic steroid or pro-hormone.

Maintaining Health

Dymethazine is an oral based designer steroid that’s processed by the liver, Dymethazine is also a methylated compound and thus puts additional strain on our bodies liver. dZine is a very powerful product and carries our Class III rating therefore it will negatively impact blood pressure, lipid values, cholesterol levels and will put strain on the bodies endocrine system, there is also additional less serious side effects that we will discuss later. Most of these negative side effects have been present in steroid usage for decades, luckily over the years preventative herbal supplementation has been vastly improved to provide our bodies with protection for our livers, lipid values, cholesterol levels and help control adverse blood pressure effects. All-in-one cycle protection products have existed for several years and should be a staple in any steroid or pro-hormone cycle, therefore an all-in-one will be our basis for on cycle health support and is required for a proper cycle."

I know I compared it but this is what I have read on the compound from these and other sources as well. Basically 2 superdrol or superdrol like molecules bound by nitrogen and not broken down until in the stomach where the 2 separated yet intact steroid molecules are then absorbed by the body. It is slightly weaker but as you can see by doses the dose is higher in MG so a run with this compound could easily produce Superdrol like results just has to be run at higher doses than regular SD. Seems the ones I have looked at pills are around 15 mg which would be a high dosed SD pill, with SD 30 being about as high as anyone should go. As to where Dimethazine an experienced user can go up to 45mg per day toward the end of their run. Being that I am not an experienced user my doses should start at 15 then go up to 30 but no higher unless my sides are just non existent on the compound. 

I have already been amping up my liver and BP supps to start this other run and would be able to start pretty quickly. I would definitely use you as a resource though. I tend to seek out those more knowledgeable than me, and take directions very well.


----------



## superted (Aug 18, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Thanks Tim!
> 
> Whaddaya know Moe! Long time. Not tired of running "placebo" logs. I made some decent gains on those products, but tired of only making decent gains.
> 
> ...



 datta boy


----------



## independent (Aug 18, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Whaddaya know Moe! Long time. Not tired of running "placebo" logs. I made some decent gains on those products, but tired of only making decent gains.



Just giving you a hard time man, glad to have you here.  IMHO though, if youre looking to put on some mass you really should step up to real gear to put on the mass you need.  I think youre wasting your time and effort with a oral only cycle.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2010)

I am feeling very generous, everyone that posted an app here send me your complete US mailing address and you will get a free bottle, please start a journal/log on this board and post daily updates.

* except Curt James & mystictrunks - because I already sent you guys a bottle.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 19, 2010)

there are a couple of guys here that have not sent me their mailing address yet, please send via PM.

Thanks


----------



## jjpeters4 (Aug 20, 2010)

*I would be perfect*

Hello, I have been wanting to try a pro hormone but I don't know what works and what don't, I just don't wanna waste my money, this would be perfect! I'm 31 yrs old, 6' ,220 lbs, about 11% bf, I resently had a 3 month layoff and lost 20 lbs, I've been back at it for about 3 weeks now that the personal drama is out of the way! I lifted for 2 years in high school, and started back 10-16-09, I have a very good frame for bodybuilding, my short term goal is a tight 240's, long term goal 280's. I look as if I have been lifting for years, as I am an easy gainer. Because of me being an easy gainer, and givin my situation, I believe you couldn't find a better tester, if this stuff works, I would damn sure know what to cycle. I hope to hear from you soon and have a nice day.


----------



## Kleen (Aug 20, 2010)

Guess who just got there stuff in!!!! I am going to finish loading up on support supps and then kick this bad boy off. I have read 2 weeks is a good time to preload, I am at one week now would it be a bad idea to run this after only a week of loading up on support supps? If not I will kick it off tomorrow.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 20, 2010)

Kleen, what's your diet going to be like? 

I'm thinking of eating everything in sight. lol

Received my milk thistle and LG Sciences supps from BB.com.

Looking forward to using this product.


----------



## Kleen (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, I am one of those guys that doesn't need a ton of calories but will be hiking them up for this run by about 700 calories over maintenance at first, which is honestly about 2300-2400 any more than this and I begin to add fat. So I will hit up about 3000-3200 and see how my body responds. Then I will add calories gradually after that to make sure I am not gaining fat. My goals are very lean gains. I will be taking in about an extra 150-200 grams of carbs on workout days to start, keepin my fish oils and almonds as well at a little lower rate than now. My carbs will mostly be post workout and the meal following since I workout first thing in the morning in a fasted state except for BCAA's in the morning. I am also going to move my protein up to 300+ grams of protein a day not counting BCAA's which will end up being in the 30-50 gram range on workout days. I have read about the glycogen retention from Dymethazine and people feeling lethargic due to this however my body is used to running off of fat so I will keep carbs where they need to be to make me feel good and get great lifts. If I can do that by only adding in 150 gram over my usual 100-150 I am good to go. If not then I will increase them. 

Really I am just going to have to respond to how the product treats me. Glycogen is great and all but it isn't muscle it just adds volume to the muscle. I can load up on carbs and gain 10 lbs in 48 hours. I won't have that by the end of the week so I don't count that as gaining muscle, just filling up the watter balloon.

I did notice Super-DMZ is 10 mg per pill instead of the 15 I see it dosed in other D products. So it will be a 20 mg a day run for 4 weeks or 30 mg for 3 weeks depending on who is running it. Being a relative newbie only having an Epi Furaza stack under my belt I will stick with 20 a day.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 20, 2010)

I thought it was generally recommended to start at 10 mg the first week, no?


----------



## Kleen (Aug 20, 2010)

For Superdrol yes, this is Dymethazine, all the other Dymethazine products I have researched were 15 mg per cap, and most people ran straight at 30mg. I may end up doing something more along the lines of 10-20-20-30 if sides aren't too bad but the bottle says take 1 pill 1or 2 times a day. This product could be more pure and that may be why a lower dose or just to give more control and variations in dosing. Perhaps someone can fill us in on this.


----------



## superted (Aug 20, 2010)

Kleen said:


> For Superdrol yes, this is Dymethazine, all the other Dymethazine products I have researched were 15 mg per cap, and most people ran straight at 30mg. I may end up doing something more along the lines of 10-20-20-30 if sides aren't too bad but the bottle says take 1 pill 1or 2 times a day. This product could be more pure and that may be why a lower dose or just to give more control and variations in dosing. Perhaps someone can fill us in on this.



Yes. Id like to know the answer to this, Prince would you like to comment for us

Thanks


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 20, 2010)

I think 20mg is a good dose to run it at. the less you can get away with the better.

I just busted open a bottle of a dimethazine/max lmg stack. I'm going to keep it at 10mg/35mg the first week and see how that goes.

back when Iforce first released Dymethazine, I ran it at 2 caps (30mgs) for 4 weeks, and noticed the spike in bp immediately.

sides may not be as apparent at 10-20mg.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm hoping I can get away with runnin' it at 20mg.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 20, 2010)

you could get away with running it at 10mg's if you know what your doing.


----------



## Kleen (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds good to me I am more comfortable with the 20 dose.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 21, 2010)

u should be fine with only a week preloaded.  2 won't make much more of a difference.  link up foo!


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 21, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> you could get away with running it at 10mg's if you know what your doing.


 10mg is enough to exhibit a profound response?


----------



## superted (Aug 21, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> 10mg is enough to exhibit a profound response?



20mg it is then with 30mg Dbol pre WO

That should do the trick just nicely


----------



## Kleen (Aug 21, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> u should be fine with only a week preloaded.  2 won't make much more of a difference.  link up foo!



Let me draw up the plan and I will link it up. I assume it should be in this Forum and not the Anabolics forum correct?


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd put it in the anabolics


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 21, 2010)

I got mine today, I am already running a log on here... should I start a fresh one or should I just log my progress in my existing log?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 21, 2010)

Is it too late to get in on this deal?

48 Years old
6'1" tall
250 lbs
Aprox 18% body fat

Goal is to increase lean muscle mass
Been seriously weight training for 18 years
On creatine now
Used one cycle of 1-Andro RX and had huge strength gains
I'd be a good candidate because I could show that even senior citizens can make solide gains when using the right supps.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 21, 2010)

what up?


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2010)

PM me your mailing address.



ALBOB said:


> Is it too late to get in on this deal?
> 
> 48 Years old
> 6'1" tall
> ...


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 22, 2010)

PM sent

I'm gonna try and talk my wife into letting me do the buy two get one free deal.  That will give me a total of four bottles so I can take more each day to make up for my body weight.  I think that's the only reason I didn't make more gains on the 1-Andro.  Will see what happens with this.


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 22, 2010)

superted said:


> Super-DMZ Rx??? Pro-Hormone (Superdrol Dymethazine)
> 
> 
> 
> ...








wow fuck that  you can keep that shit


----------



## Curt James (Aug 22, 2010)

^^^lol  Agreed. That was brutal.



Tim1985 said:


> I got mine today, I am already running a log on here... *should I start a fresh one* or should I just log my progress in my existing log?



Fwiw, I'm starting a new log.



ALBOB said:


> PM sent
> 
> I'm gonna try and talk my wife into letting me do the buy two get one free deal.  That will give me a total of four bottles *so I can take more each day to make up for my body weight.*  I think that's the only reason I didn't make more gains on the 1-Andro.  Will see what happens with this.



Is that necessary? From what's been stated in this thread this product is potent powerful sh1t. Not sure there's reason to go beyond the recommended dosage. 

Wishing you and every other participant a good run with this supplement.

Thank you for allowing me to participate, Prince.


----------



## superted (Aug 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^^^lol  Agreed. That was brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x 2

Taking a week to recoup inflamed rotator cuff then game time


----------



## Kleen (Aug 22, 2010)

ATTENTION! Get your asses over here!!!!!!!!!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/113149-kleen-mass-super-dmz.html#post2052831​


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 22, 2010)

really is ZERO need to go over 30mg with this. if 30mg isn't packing the punch, i dont know what to tell you.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> How comparable are the gains to plain ol SD?


 
different steroids. different gains.

dimethazine is alot less anabolic, but more androgenic that plain ol methyldrostanolone.

after the azine (nitrogen bond) is broken in the stomach, it leaves free methyldrostanolone molecules with an added nitrogen molecule attached, which changes the effects of the compound.

I've covered the differences in a couple of other threads in more detail. if you search around, im sure you can find it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 23, 2010)

Is this going to make me go bald?


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 23, 2010)

all anabolic/androgenic compounds have the possibility of androgenic side effects.

it doesn't matter what aas you are using, or the type, there is a chance of androgenic sides, (hair loss, body/facial hair growth, acne, enlarged prostate, ect)


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 23, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Is this going to make me go bald?



What's wrong with bald?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 23, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> What's wrong with bald?


 I'm 22.


----------



## superted (Aug 23, 2010)

*GAME TIME*

*Superted get Super-DMZ and whole bunch of other crazy shit - SPONSORED LOG   http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/113163-superted-get-super-dmz-whole-bunch-other-crazy-shit-sponsored-log.html#post2053059  (Superted get Super-DMZ and whole bunch of other crazy shit - SPONSORED  LOG)*


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 23, 2010)

Prince said:


> I am looking for a few product testers/loggers for Super-DMZ Rx, if you are interested please answer the following questions, post them here don't send me a PM!
> 
> *SEE HERE:*
> Super-DMZ Rx??? Pro-Hormone (Superdrol Dymethazine)
> ...



27
5'8"
150lbs
12.3% BF
4 years boxing, 2 years lifting to get big
Goal: eventually be 175lbs and less then 10% BF
Currently using: Jack3d, IDS whey isolate, IDS waximaize, Pink Magic, Anabolic pump, ZMA, Flax oil, and multi-vitamin
Never taken a prohormone so no experience

Why would I be a good:  I have a routine and and diet down pretty well.  I also work 2 jobs and go to school.  In other words I am your average, hard working guy in his late 20's trying to make things happen for himself.  I feel that if I get great results from my experience then it is something you can really market.


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mine is up as well

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/113164-tim1985s-sponsored-super-dmz-log.html


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 23, 2010)

hey guys i am getting ready to start my cycle i just want everything on hand that i will need, where is a good source to buy clomid?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> hey guys i am getting ready to start my cycle i just want everything on hand that i will need, where is a good source to buy clomid?



Clomid 70mL 35mg/mL


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 23, 2010)

Prince said:


> Clomid 70mL 35mg/mL



i was told by someone on here i should run clomid at 50mg for 4 weeks, this is a 35mg bottle, how much would you suggest using daily and how long?


----------



## superted (Aug 23, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> i was told by someone on here i should run clomid at 50mg for 4 weeks, this is a 35mg bottle, how much would you suggest using daily and how long?



Dude bottle 70ml each ml = 35mg 

do the math 1.5cc = 52.5mg

Use slin pin remove needle 

Close enough for you.....

You sure you qualified for this, the DMZ is some potent shit and you obviously dont know crap,

No offence but it no joke


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 23, 2010)

no offense taken, before i take it i want to know all that is needed, thats why i ask questions. i am not going to crack open the bottle until i know everything that i need to do this successfully. yes i am brand new to this, and i am actually having trouble finding a source that can explain everything to me. i appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2010)

*read this:* http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## Life (Aug 23, 2010)

Just got mine today! Log up soon. I was thinking about running Formadrol Extreme and Clomid PCT. Opinions?


----------



## Curt James (Aug 23, 2010)

^That's my PCT as well. Plus I also purchased Nature's Science Milk Thistle 180 capsules 500mg from Bodybuilding.com.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 23, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Is this going to make me go bald?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol @ "What's wrong with bald?" 



superted said:


> Dude bottle 70ml each ml = 35mg
> 
> do the math 1.5cc = 52.5mg
> 
> ...



CEM provides a dropper with their product.


----------



## paperthin (Aug 27, 2010)

just started taking it about a week ago ...took it for 2 days and got horrible headaches, heartburn, threw up, cold sweats, and the worst back pain of my life .. definitly potent stuff but not the right stuff for me beware guys


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2010)

^20mg? Or did you go _bonkers _and take the whole bottle at once? 

Seriously, I regret you had a bad experience with the product.


----------



## Kleen (Aug 28, 2010)

Yikes not good but feel free to send to me! I am loving the stuff!


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 28, 2010)

paperthin said:


> just started taking it about a week ago ...took it for 2 days and got horrible headaches, heartburn, threw up, cold sweats, and the worst back pain of my life .. definitly potent stuff but not the right stuff for me beware guys


 
welcome to oral methylated steroids. these are all sides that can be attributed to methylated compounds, doesn't mean everyone will get them, but is a possibility that should be noted could happen.

from anavar, to methyl 1-test. if it is methylated, one can expect some type of side effect.

some methyls are more likely to cause these sides based off their structure, but just like androgenic sides are a possibility from all steroids, there are possible sides from methylated compounds as well.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 28, 2010)

Got mine in the mail.  I'm participating in a state championship shooting match first weekend of October and all my effort is going into preparing for that right now.  My first leg day after that will be the 9th so I'll start my "cycle" on the 8th.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 28, 2010)

wtf is a shooting match?  you need muscles to shoot?


----------



## superted (Aug 28, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Got mine in the mail.  I'm participating in a state championship shooting match first weekend of October and all my effort is going into preparing for that right now.  My first leg day after that will be the 9th so I'll start my "cycle" on the 8th.



Guns and steroids 

Doesn't sound good


----------



## Kleen (Aug 28, 2010)

superted said:


> Guns and steroids
> 
> Doesn't sound good



Just say no to Titus syndrome.


----------



## Kleen (Aug 28, 2010)

*First week review up in my log.*

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/113149-kleen-mass-super-dmz-2.html#post2056629


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 29, 2010)

24
215
16.5% bf
lifting for 4 years my is to goal is to try to gain lean mass and get bf down to 14%
I'm currently takeing creatine monohydrate,ammino's,whey.
I like IM very much and would love to promote and try this product out.Prince please give ya boy a shot.


----------



## circa58 (Aug 30, 2010)

Gonna start mine today


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 30, 2010)

paperthin said:


> just started taking it about a week ago ...took it for 2 days and got horrible headaches, heartburn, threw up, cold sweats, and the worst back pain of my life .. definitly potent stuff but not the right stuff for me beware guys


 Did you try Taurine? And how much water did you drink?


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> split your doses folks. And eat when you take your caps. SD and DMZ are potent. its not a beginner cycle.


----------



## medstud851000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Age: 24
Weight: 6
Height: 170
Years Training: 4
Estimated Body Fat %: 11
Your Goal in regards to Bodybuilding: Increase size and strength. 
Current supplements you're using: CEE, Protein
Why you would be a good candidate: I'm very active, very dedicated. I worked out for my first few years at uni religiously at the gym, didn't see size gains after a while, and have just maintained my size by playing sport and eating well since. I've started to lift seriously again, in preparation for starting a product of sorts. Would like to consider a pro hormone first before jumping into injectible steriods for a cycle.
Knowledge and/or pro-hormone experience: I've researched various anabolic and pro hormone products over the course of the summer, and am very happy to try this product out and post ongoing log on my progress. I am also in medical school will likely continue researching this and other products over the course of this trial.


----------



## circa58 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have decided to wait on starting my run of this product, I want to drop a few more lbs and let my travel schedule clear up a bit. Plus a came of of a ANDRO RX run @ 2.5 weeks back

I would expect to start the last weekend of September when I get back from a week long trip to Chicago.

I am liking the logs that the guys are running now though, seems like a no brainer product so far


----------



## Life (Sep 10, 2010)

When is the best time to start PCT after your last dose on this? I think I remember reading a post related saying 48hours but I can't find it.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 10, 2010)

^I'm going to begin my PCT 24 hours after my last serving of DMZ.


----------



## paperthin (Oct 4, 2010)

i was taking taurine started taking it a week before my cycle


----------



## magger (Nov 9, 2010)

just finnishing 1-andro! why dont you just through some extra in my order of dmz,i'm buying it anyway.....


----------



## Big Dawg (Nov 18, 2010)

Age: 40
Weight: 220
Height: 5'9''
Years Training: 15
Estimated Body Fat %: 18%
Your Goal in regards to Bodybuilding: Increase size and strength. 
Current supplements you're using:  Protein
Why you would be a good candidate: I am an accomplished powerlifter and I am looking for supplements that will give me that extra edge. I have one our State Championships, and also National Championships I qualified for Worlds, I have a 500lb raw gym bench and I have a 455lb raw national bench.
Knowledge and/or pro-hormone experience: I have used all kinds of products and even tried the pros. before they were band.


----------



## jsmooth9 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Please answer:*
Age:23
Weight:150
Height:5 7
Years Training:1
Estimated Body Fat %:10
Your Goal in regards to Bodybuilding:210
Current supplements you're using:H-drol
Why you would be a good candidate:im a very competitive body builder im just trying to get big and looking for something that actually works!
Knowledge and/or pro-hormone experience- i have taken many diffrent kind of anabolic steroids such as super- drol h-drol m-drol ..im very knowlegble of side effects please let me test this for you and if it works i have alot of people who would buy it!


----------



## David Fasnacht (Jan 1, 2011)

*product tester*

yes im 42 born in 1968 5'8 ' live in denver have pct available working out 4 5 years now went from 145 10 205 rt now in 5 years train 5 days a week body fat of about 10% will do what ever you need to see how it works  David


----------

